# Help w/decorating my new screen door.



## dobielvr (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm having a wrought iron security door built.  A double door for my front door.  It's my own design.  So. it will be painted a Sentimental Pink, and I'm adding random cherry blossom flowers to the bottom of the screen.  They will be a brighter pink.

In order for him to do this, he will be bolting the flowers on to the back of the screen door.  Now, I'm thinking that's going to make a lot of clanking noise when I close it????  Right?

So, I thought, well may be I could hot glue them to the screen?  Or, now I'm looking at other cherry blossom flowers that are not metal, that I could glue on.  I saw something called E6000...may be that will work as a heavy duty type glue.

Any ideas.  My head starts to hurt after awhile lol, thinking about all of this.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I'm having a wrought iron security door built.  A double door for my front door.  It's my own design.  So. it will be painted a Sentimental Pink, and I'm adding random cherry blossom flowers to the bottom of the screen.  They will be a brighter pink.
> 
> In order for him to do this, he will be bolting the flowers on to the back of the screen door.  Now, I'm thinking that's going to make a lot of clanking noise when I close it????  Right?
> 
> ...


I’m having trouble envisioning this . Do you have a photo?  If he is bolting them on, why would they clang?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

I am so jealous, Dob!

I have always dreamed of having wrought iron entry doors.

Honestly, I wouldn't add anything to your wrought iron creations, because IMO it would detract from the ironwork and design itself. Part of the draw and attraction of having wrought (anything), is it's timeless and lasting beauty.

If anything at all, and if you are still bent on having something extra to jazz up your door, I would have the blacksmith turnout some cherry blossom flowers and leaves through a process referred to as repoussé.

Here is an example of repoussé acanthus leaves applied to scrollwork.







Here is another example of repoussé in the way of flowers.






And yet another to show delicate acanthus leaves and foliage can be through the repoussé process.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Keeping in mind, Dob, you can have any/all repoussé work done in a variety of complimentary metals to give a stunning contrast to the overall wrought design.

Copper, brass, bronze, and you can even have the flowers and leaves gilded.

Wow, look at that!


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 10, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I’m having trouble envisioning this . Do you have a photo?  If he is bolting them on, why would they clang?


No, I don't have a picture.  It's half way done.
I'm just thinking that every time I close the door, it will make a heavy clanging noise, and eventually the bolts may loosen.


----------



## Knight (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe the person building your door has a suggestion about the concern you have of a clanking sound

maybe something like this
Clear Soft Self-Adhesive Sound Dampening Rubber Bumpers​


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg, that all looks lovely, but a little too ornate for me.  And costly.  The flowers are about 1 1/ 2" in diameter.
Painted a pink color, then I'm going to place them along the bottom of the screen, somehow random.

But, I want to glue them instead of bolting them.  Do you think they'd hold w/that E6000 glue, which seems to be an industrial type of glue?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Aunt Marg, that all looks lovely, but a little too ornate for me.  And costly.  The flowers are about 1 1/ 2" in diameter.
> Painted a pink color, then I'm going to place them along the bottom of the screen, somehow random.
> 
> But, I want to glue them instead of bolting them.  Do you think they'd hold w/that E6000 glue, which seems to be an industrial type of glue?


Gosh, I have no clue about what sort of glue or adhesive one would use for such an application, Dob.

A picture would really help.

I honestly can't see glue lasting with the freezing and heating nature of temperatures throughout the year, would just be a matter of time before your decorative work would fall off or become lose.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 10, 2021)

Hmmm that's something to consider.  But, hopefully this glue would work.

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2021)

Try Gorilla Glue


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Try Gorilla Glue


Hey, I might just do that!
Do you think I should try a little in my hair first to see if it works....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Hey, I might just do that!
> Do you think I should try a little in my hair first to see if it works....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Hey, I might just do that!
> *Do you think I should try a little in my hair first to see if it works*....


Why not, and best of all, Dob, you'll be able to take comfort in knowing that you won't be the first to try it!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I'm having a wrought iron security door built.  A double door for my front door.  It's my own design.  So. it will be painted a Sentimental Pink, and I'm adding random cherry blossom flowers to the bottom of the screen.  They will be a brighter pink.
> 
> In order for him to do this, he will be bolting the flowers on to the back of the screen door.  Now, I'm thinking that's going to make a lot of clanking noise when I close it????  Right?
> 
> ...


YES! That adhesive should work. Another option is an adhesive called JB Weld. With either choice, put the glue onto something like a popsicle stick so you can apply it neatly only where you want it. The JB Weld will be grey when dry, the E600 dries relatively clear but will be visible if not applied with care.


----------



## Dana (Feb 10, 2021)

Wrought iron is made from porous cast metal. E6000 may not be suitable for attaching your flowers. An epoxy weld (good suggestion Murrmurr) will do the trick.

Some feedback which you didn't ask for  - you may come up with some difficulties attaching flowers to the bottom of your door.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Dana said:


> *Wrought iron is made from porous cast metal*. E6000 may not be suitable for attaching your flowers. An epoxy weld (good suggestion Murrmurr) will do the trick.
> 
> Some feedback which you didn't ask for  - you may come up with some difficulties attaching flowers to the bottom of your door.


I'm no metallurgist, Dana, but I do think you have your information wrong.

Is it possible that you are thinking of "pot metal"?

*Cast iron is porous:

False.* Many have been led to believe that not only is cast iron porous, but that those pores expand and contract with changes in temperature, allowing oil or other foreign substances to not only adhere but to be "absorbed" or "sealed" into the iron. While even polished iron is not completely flat, any voids are simply microscopic irregularities resulting from the removal of crystalline graphite, a carbon component of the cast iron, at the surface.

Above extracted from this article - https://www.castironcollector.com/myths.php

Another article on wrought vs cast iron.

https://www.reliance-foundry.com/blog/difference-cast-iron-wrought#gref


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Dobs. Are there any pictures you can garner from the internet that would help us better understand what exactly it is that you are aiming to accomplish, because I'm still not following what you are looking to achieve.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 10, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> YES! That adhesive should work. Another option is an adhesive called JB Weld. With either choice, put the glue onto something like a popsicle stick so you can apply it neatly only where you want it. The JB Weld will be grey when dry, the E600 dries relatively clear but will be visible if not applied with care.


Thanks so much Murrmurr....never heard of JB Weld till now.
So, that should work on either the metal flowers or non- metal flowers right?


----------



## Dana (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm no metallurgist, Dana, but I do think you have your information wrong.
> 
> Is it possible that you are thinking of "pot metal"?
> 
> ...



You're quite right Marg you're _"no metallurgist_".  Google does not always supply the right answer. My information is correct and it might interest you to know when it comes to metallurgy, "porous" means something different. Cheers!


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Dobs. Are there any pictures you can garner from the internet that would help us better understand what exactly it is that you are aiming to accomplish, because I'm still not following what you are looking to do.


Darn it...i don't think so.  It's very plain and simple.

Basic double screen, nothing on top to block the view, in the middle by the handles will be a 8" section of ivy leaves, going across, then the bottom half will have 3 rods going down it.  And then I'm planning on putting the flowers...may be 2-3 in a random pattern along the bottom, in between the 3 rods.

I hope that helps...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Darn it...i don't think so.  It's very plain and simple.
> 
> Basic double screen, nothing on top to block the view, in the middle by the handles will be a 8" section of ivy leaves, going across, then the bottom half will have 3 rods going down it.  And then I'm planning on putting the flowers...may be 2-3 in a random pattern along the bottom, in between the 3 rods.
> 
> I hope that helps...


Okay, I think I've got it.

If the smith you're having fabricate your wrought door was planning on bolting actual wrought flowers to the doo, they'll be no clanking.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Okay, I think I've got it.
> 
> If the smith you're having fabricate your wrought door was planning on bolting actual wrought flowers to the doo, they'll be no clanking.


Ok auntie...thanks.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Thanks so much Murrmurr....never heard of JB Weld till now.
> So, that should work on either the metal flowers or non- metal flowers right?


JB Weld for metal, E6000 for both.


----------

